# Tablet Computers



## Eboy87 (Nov 14, 2011)

So I've been looking at some laptops for show control and digital consoles, because I'm tired of not having my laptop available during the show for my own use. I'm looking at tablets mostly, and the iPad. Does anyone have any recommendations for a tablet to run Studio Manager, DiGiCo software, System Architect, etc?


----------



## avkid (Nov 14, 2011)

Motion computing is the most common brand I see among touring shows.


----------



## JonasA (Nov 25, 2011)

I've got a *HP EliteBook 2740p*, which is both a proper tablet and a touch screen, and it works a charm. Fast enough processor to compete with the average desktop and the solid-state hard drive is fantastic. Also near indestructible, which is nice when you're working outdoors and anywhere it's going to get dropped. Haven't tried running anything like StudioManager on it, but I'd be surprised if it couldn't take it. Might want to consider the graphics and sound cards though :/

PS: They're also not cheap, so I'd try to find a way to get one tax-free or the like. I managed to get mine through school, and so it was a fair sight cheaper than it would be otherwise.


----------



## Dillon (Nov 25, 2011)

I use an iPad regularly to connect to my Digidesign Profile as well as my XTA system processors. As long as your console can run a VNC server, you shouldn't have a problem -- not sure what DiGiCo does, but I'm fairly certain Yamaha doesn't.


----------



## esmphoto (Nov 25, 2011)

I was just browsing for a good tablet this morning, either a dual booting android/win7 tablet or and ipad, to run VNC or AirDisplay on my laptop.

I think Theater control and automation is one industry that has fully embraced touch control, I plan on picking up a HP multitouch monitor for my laptop running magicQ during shows because i just love the interface.

I am leaning in the direction of a android tablet like the moto xoom because of the price and because it suits my needs (really just a remote for my MagicQ console while Im focusing lights and what not)


----------

